# Do spinning wing duck decoys scare Geese????



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I've been hunting with a roto-duck for several seasons now with good success. The roto duck definately seems to help bring in more ducks. However, sometimes I think the geese are real wary of the duck spinning wing decoys. I haven't experimented with a "robo" goose yet. What is everyone elses experience?


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

The giant's don't like 'em,

The cacklers like the spinners.....duck spinners that is.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

That seems to be my experience too.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Geese DO NOT like spinners.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I've never had geese finish feet down with the mojo on the same way they do when its not there, if we are hunting where there are a lot of honker we set the mojos close to the blinds so we can reach up and take them down when geese are coming, I've had geese flare even they aren't on.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

for some reason the geese just don't like it, so I just tend to keep it out of the spread if I am goose hunting.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

If you want to use them in a spread just keep em close so can be turned off quickly if geese are coming!! Have had couple loners come in but no flocks to decoy with spinners goin.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I'll tell you what I've done.I'm too cheep tp buy the remote on-off so I used a twenty foot piece of speaker wire to a battery in my blind. When the birds are a long distance away i leave it on as they close in I turn it on and off with an alligator clip. Make the wings swing back and forth touch it on and off when they're real close, like a bird flapping, Works great for me.Took alittle practice but geese don't flare.


----------



## outdoorguy (Nov 17, 2006)

went duck hunting this weekend, had two robos set up and some geese came in, looked like they were gonna land then flared at the last minute...and from what I've heard from friends is that in general they dont like the robos


----------

